# For all you anglers out there



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I have no connection with this but my crystal ball tells me that a new Portuguese record mirror carp was caught at 11am today (Saturday 16th feb 2013).

The fish weighed 49.5lbs & the trip was booked via Welcome to Tightlines-Portugal-Carp and Sea fishing Holidays in the Algarve region of Portugal.

The angler was Tom from carvoeiro on the algarve.

What a fantastic fish!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW that is some fish!!!


----------

